# Need MAX 28XL Electrical Schematic...



## dabernathy

Anyone have an electrical diagram/schematic of the electrical system for Mahindra Max 28XL? For some reason, having a hard time getting Mfg. to provide me with one.


----------



## dabernathy

Mahindra Max 28XL Low grade wiring diagram - schematic. Will post a better one when I get it.


----------



## dabernathy

Problem was defective fuel solinoid and was replaced as warrantee issue. The fuel solinoid has proprietary logic circuit that ... can only be aquire from factory.... surprise surprise. ..
I did finally received full service manual which is amazingly well done...


----------



## patwright0331

HI did you ever get a better picture I tried printing that one but I could not read it. Thank you


----------



## dabernathy

I now have the full service manual finally. You need anything from it let me know. I am in process of digitizing it for posting... but it is a slow process.

DA


----------



## bckoon14

Hows the digitizing of the manual coming? I am searching for the wiring schematics for a 3525 DI Mahindra and I can't find anything. Are these things top secret or something?

Clint


----------



## poohshaw

*Wiring schematic mahindra 28xl*



dabernathy said:


> I now have the full service manual finally. You need anything from it let me know. I am in process of digitizing it for posting... but it is a slow process.
> 
> DA


Hello DA, is it possible to get an enlargement of the wiring schematic for a Mahinda 28XL? 
Thank you 
cs


----------



## [email protected]

Hello DA, is it possible to get an enlargement of the wiring schematic for a Mahinda 28XL? 
Thank you 
cs[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beretta

DA


dabernathy said:


> I now have the full service manual finally. You need anything from it let me know. I am in process of digitizing it for posting... but it is a slow process.
> 
> DA, can you read the wiring diagram in your manual? Just spent $132 on one and I cannot ready diagram even with 300X magnifying glass! Tried to scan and enlarge but print is in dots when enlarged it's unreadable! Help!


----------



## pogobill

Beretta said:


> DA


DA, like in D. Abernathy. The thread is a couple of years old. Hopefully you have more to say in the future.......


----------



## Beretta

Well DA not sure what that was, sorry! DA, can you read the wiring diagram in your manual? Just spent $132 on one and I cannot read diagram even with 300X magnifying glass! Tried to scan and enlarge but print is in dots when enlarged it's unreadable! I did find your post under tractor manuals but I can only download the center section! Help!


----------



## Beretta

Thanks for the reply DA. Finally figured out how to download (double left click) the diagram you posted in Tractor Manuals. Lots better, love the colors, but still tough to read!


----------



## pogobill

Well, we all see what you are after now, I'm sure we can all have a look with you. Maybe a Mahindra member will see this and jump in.


----------



## Willikj

I have a Max 28XL the motor needs to be rebuilt but the manufacture says that the block is a throwaway block and I will have to get a new one. I have also heard that the block can just be bored out to fit sleeves but I'm not sure about that either. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Beretta

I'm not a Mahindra mechanic but have worked on auto and industrial engines for 40+ years. Is the wear on your cylinders enough to need sleeves? If it will not bore clean and in spec, the normal next step is bore the block oversize and use oversize ring and/ or pistons. Are there any available? Maybe after market? Surely Mitsubishi didn't build a piston assy for this one engine!? To the sleeve question, maybe, but probably not enough solid block to sleeve, and if done may have cooling problems. Best answer: Find someone that's done it!


----------



## Willikj

I have already looked at the oversized pistons, they are available in .025 and .050 mm oversize. My cylinders are over .035" which is way bigger than even the .050mm. I don't know how thick the walls are on the sleeves but there is over .25" of material not counting the amount that has been worn away already. It should be over .30" which may be more than enough to bore and fit a sleeve. Only problem is, I'm not 100% sure about this.


----------



## Beretta

You may want to do the math again, something is screwy. 0.05mm = 0.00196 inches. Why would they make oversize pistons in increments less than 0.002 inches??
IMO you better be sure about sleeves don't forget they have to seal the head gasket.


----------



## Willikj

My fault place the decimal in the wrong place its .25mm and .50mm.  ................................................................................................................


----------

